# Book Review: The Doctrine of God



## johnny_redeemed (Oct 21, 2008)

I have done some looking and I am not able to find what I am looking for. Does anyone know of a journal article that reviews John Frame’s book _The Doctrine of God_? Some thing in the Westminster Theological Journal or JETS would be great. There has to be one out there, I just cannot find it.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Oct 22, 2008)

johnny_redeemed said:


> I have done some looking and I am not able to find what I am looking for. Does anyone know of a journal article that reviews John Frame’s book _The Doctrine of God_? Some thing in the Westminster Theological Journal or JETS would be great. There has to be one out there, I just cannot find it.



Doctrine of God. A Theology of Lordship, The | Journal of the Evangelical Theological Society | Find Articles at BNET


----------



## johnny_redeemed (Oct 23, 2008)

ChristianTrader said:


> johnny_redeemed said:
> 
> 
> > I have done some looking and I am not able to find what I am looking for. Does anyone know of a journal article that reviews John Frame’s book _The Doctrine of God_? Some thing in the Westminster Theological Journal or JETS would be great. There has to be one out there, I just cannot find it.
> ...




Thank you very much. How did you find this, so I can do it in the future?


----------

